# Fish & Chips. ( Catty)



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2020)

*Fish & Chips. ( Catty)*


This was another Fun & Tasty Meal from the #360 Air Fryer.
I had one Nice Big Catfish Fillet left from that pack I got a few weeks ago, so I thawed that bad boy out.
This time to make it easy on my Old Breading Machine, I cut the Fillet in half.
Also this time Mrs Bear wanted some Fries too, so I got 2 nice size Taters out & peeled and washed them.
Then I ran them through my Cheapo $15 Fry Cutter, and put them in a bowl of cold water, and into the Fridge.
After a few hours, and just before Frying, I rinsed the Fries a couple times & Dried them off.
Then I sprayed a little Olive Oil on the Breaded Catty & Fries, and put them in the Crisper Basket.
Also sprinkled some Old Bay on them too.
Then I put the Basket in the Fryer & set it @ 400° for 30 minutes with the Fan on.
Checked it at 20 minutes & pulled it out.

It was awesome, but I could have left it in another 5 minutes, because a couple of Fries weren’t quite done.
So I shared the Fries with Mrs Bear, and offered up some Fish, but she just rolled her eyes & said “Yuck!”
I told her “Last Chance for Catfish!”  I got some Haddock in the freezer, but I never made any of that before.

Then the Next night I had the other Half of the Fillet. Also used Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce.

Couple of Great Meals For the Bear!!!


Thanks for Looking,

Bear


Frozen Catfish Fillets:







Last of my Catfish Fillets:






Cut in half & sprinkle some Old Bay:






Cutting some Fries with my Super-Cheapo Fry Cutter:






Put in a bowl with cold water & into Fridge for a few hours, and rinse to get rid of some starch:






Crisper Basket loaded up, and added some Old Bay::






Closer look:






Removed after 20 minutes @ 400°:






Plated Bear's Supper, with Kraft Sandwich Spread for Tartar Sauce:






Meanwhile a couple visitors dropped by to clean up under My Bird Feeders:






Pic taken from bedroom window:






Closer Look:


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks Great  Can't go wrong with Catfish and Taters

Love the Deer Pics

Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 19, 2020)

bear, your fish & chips looks pretty darn good!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks good . Been doing the hand cut fries in mine . They come out good . 
Nice meal .


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks good Bear! Nothing beats homemade fries! I like the pictures of your visitors too!


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 19, 2020)

How could someone not like catfish?

Looks good, Bear!


----------



## Braz (Mar 19, 2020)

The only "people" who come to clean up under my feeders are the rat-coons. If I forget to bring them in the coons will climb the poles and destroy the feeders. Even the greased poles.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 19, 2020)

looks like a tasty meal bear, your getting your money's worth out of the 360. fatten those puppies up bear I think I know where i'm going hunting next year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Great  Can't go wrong with Catfish and Taters
> 
> Love the Deer Pics
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




pushok2018 said:


> bear, your fish & chips looks pretty darn good!



Thank You Push!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Thank You


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks deeeelicious!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Been doing the hand cut fries in mine . They come out good .
> Nice meal .




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks good Bear! Nothing beats homemade fries! I like the pictures of your visitors too!




Thank You Travis!!
Nothing like some Deerburger on the hoof!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 20, 2020)

Great lookin' cat and fires  Bear.

LIKE!

Love the wildlife...we get quite a bit through here as well.

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2020)

Looks good! I would never have figured the Fish and Fries would cook in the same amount of time. If we didn't just get a giant new Toaster Oven, I would have to look hard at the 360...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> How could someone not like catfish?
> 
> Looks good, Bear!




Thank You Randy!!
LOL---She's not selective on Fish----Won't eat ANY Fish!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2020)

Braz said:


> The only "people" who come to clean up under my feeders are the rat-coons. If I forget to bring them in the coons will climb the poles and destroy the feeders. Even the greased poles.




My new feeders don't allow Squirrels or Coons to steal seed. I have them hanging so they have to get on them or hang from them, and if they do that, the feeder holes close.
They aren't cheap but they really work. They don't even try any more. They just look up at them & move on.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks like a tasty meal bear, your getting your money's worth out of the 360. fatten those puppies up bear I think I know where i'm going hunting next year.




Thank You Jim!!
Yup---This thing does a good Job! My favorites are Fish, Chicken, Fries, sausage, Dogs, and a few more.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Looks deeeelicious!!!




Thank You !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice lookin meal Bear,  we love fish and chips... gotta be tasty with catfish.  

Nice pics of the visitors!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great lookin' cat and fires  Bear.
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
They're always in my back yard (and front), except during hunting season!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good! I would never have figured the Fish and Fries would cook in the same amount of time. If we didn't just get a giant new Toaster Oven, I would have to look hard at the 360...JJ




Thank You Jimmy!!
Actually it seems the Fries at this size (1/2") take a little longer than the Fish.
A few of them needed a few more minutes, but the Fish was done.
I would probably just give it all another 5 minutes though.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice lookin meal Bear,  we love fish and chips... gotta be tasty with catfish.
> 
> Nice pics of the visitors!




Thank You Justin!!
Yup---Catfish has always been my Favorite Fish, but I like the ones we used to catch better than the Store Bought.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow, how'd I miss this post Bear? You are becoming a master with that air fryer, a beautiful job and a big Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, how'd I miss this post Bear? You are becoming a master with that air fryer, a beautiful job and a big Like! RAY




Why Thank You Ray!!
I love this Air Fryer.
I wish they had one that's built a little better, with all the same features.
The thing works great, except for the Rotisserie.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2020)

A
 Aledavidov
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2020)

banderson7474
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

